# Dreams.....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This might seem like an awkward post, but after my wife's comment earlier, I am wondering how many people dream? I have movie like dreams every night. You wouldn't believe some of the adventures I go on. My wife on the other hand, says she hardly ever dreams, and when she does, they're minor and she cannot remember them.

So what gives? I've heard from those who think they understand the meaning of specific dreams, but I am more interested in WHY we dream at all.

Anyway... i'm off to dream. Hopefully I won't be slain tonight, and while hunting, I hope I can take the coyotes before they take me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I must admit that I was a little (OK a lot ) hesitant to open this post for fear I would forever be creeped out by you!LOL

Who is more imaginative you or the wife?

Are you a control person( I didn't say freak)
Is she a laid back type personality?

Is there anything that causes you to dream(stress) or not to?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good post Chris, Stephen King would be proud of you HA!! Like YD says and describes just a normal person. My weak point concerning dreams is hunting and fishing and am sure most avid outdoors men go through the same thing, its either what you're going to shoot or catch before you go out or the one that got away or you missed, its like a light switch-- either on or off but sometimes partly on, the partly on one I think makes the most confusing dreams?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris, Take the time to find a quite place, lay down on the couch and tell us all about it. We will send you the bill.









While in high school I was facinated by dreams. So purchased a book and read up on them. We all dream and a key to remembering them is to write them down before you open your eyes after waking (tell your wife to have fun with that one ). It however does work. I learned to do it that way and then I learned to remember them.









Here is some fun ...... Lucid dreaming.

This is where you set you mind up to dream what you want to do and dream. And it does work and is fun. It can be a bit sci fi but if you are like me and enjoy dreaming you can take a trip every night. It takes some practice and you need to be calm but after you figure your mind out it will happen.

As you are falling asleep ( without meds ) fixate your mind on what you want to do and let yourself know you are going to do it. Sort of like talking to yourself because you are, you are talking to your subconcious. As you drift off to sleep you head in the dirrection you want. This is the tricky place you have to kinda hold onto your concious part of you mind ( this is why you Chris remember your dreams and go where you want ). You need part of you concious mind to go where you want. With time and practice it becomes second nature.

When I was a kid I always thought it would be soo cool to fly. So this is where I started. There were dreams where I remember falling but never hitting the ground. So I used that feeling and memory. As I fell in my dream state I remembered I had to put my arms out...and well the rest was history.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

It must be VooDoo magic---I havn't had dreams since about 1970---they just stopped. Miss K dreams all the time about all kinds of weird stuff---but she has an excuse---she was born on GROUND HOG DAY.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I woke up this morning with the police chasing me for using a spatula to pull a pizzaout of the oven.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ebbs...perhaps you should use the couch. Sounds to me like too many pizza's in your life ?

The line starts here..............


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

CC,,,before you open your eyes, I bet you can remember somthing.

Then again, you have to lay down to sleep.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

catcapper said:


> she was born on GROUND HOG DAY.


Hmm... so was I! lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Hmm... so was I! lol


Is that kinda like the Movie ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was born the day after and do not remember dreaming squat unless it is very vivid, I have no idea what triggers me on those ultra rare occassions. My wife dreams all the time and she can tell you exactly what was said and done.

ebbs............. you need help!


----------



## breatheandsqueeze (Dec 5, 2010)

Alright you people come on back from Namby-Pamby land you bunch of Jackwagons and just drink till your subconcious passes out and you will be fine. If you get enough in ya and there is a crowd around they will have film of what you cant remember!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...I can drink to that.


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah... i've had a dream or two....

everything is just pure and white... the sky a slight steel grey... the wind smells like smoked ham... the snow is soft and billowy like softly heated marshmallows on a sweet potato pie... when i'm hungry i just scoop up this marshmallowy snow and it tastes just like fatback'n'beans with a side of polk salad and mustard greens with tiny slivers of scallion and garlic... in the distance i hear that interrogating howl so I respond.. soon that yote pokes his head up and his coat is like fire... a brilliant blazing orange.... i send off my interrogating howl and he responds.. stealthily he moves in... i steady my .223 and pull the trigger.... nothing... he focuses in on me.. fangs bearing with drool dripping like waterfalls of blood.... his hair bristles.... i rechamber and fire again.... nothing... he begins a slow trot... his heavy breathing sounds like Pennywise the Clown laughing in the distance.... somewhere I can hear the soft music from the calliope... and i hear an old man saying, "by the hair of my thumb, something wicked this way comes".... and then I join in a chorus with the guys on the Orca singing, "show me the way to go home.... I'm tired and I wanna go to bed"..... still the yote comes, more quickly than ever..... I rechamber and fire.... nothing.... he's only 20 or so yards away and I frantically reach for my .357... steadying my aim i pull the trigger and I hear the shot but all I see is Wile E. Coyote standing to the side holding a sign that says "BOOM!"... the yote looks at the sign and starts to laugh all the while that bullet is flying at him with the speed of a moth.... it strikes the yote in a beautiful lung shot but falls to the ground and sinks into the marshmallowy softness.... curiously I think to myself, "I wonder what that would taste like?".... The yote just looks at me and begins to softly cry and sings, "feelings... nothing more than feelings..." just then a pack of yotes appear and begin singing "Love will keep us together" (by the Captain and Tenille). John Lennon passes by riding on a sloth and says, "I am the walrus." Benny Hill and the old bald man show up and we have shepherd's pie and homemade pomegranate ice cream. after my last bite I look up and see that everything is just pure and white... the sky a slight steel grey... the wind smells like smoked ham... the snow is soft and billowy like softly heated marshmallows on a sweet potato pie... when i'm hungry i just scoop up this marshmallowy snow and it tastes just like fatback'n'beans with a side of polk salad and mustard greens with tiny slivers of scallion and garlic...in the distance i hear that interrogating howl so I respond.. soon that yote pokes his head up and his coat is like fire... a brilliant blazing orange.... i send off my interrogating howl and he responds.. stealthily he moves in... i steady my .223 and pull the trigger.... nothing... he focuses in on me.. fangs bearing with drool dripping like waterfalls of blood.... his hair bristles.... i rechamber and fire again.... nothing... he begins a slow trot... his heavy breathing sounds like Pennywise the Clown laughing in the distance.... somewhere I can hear the soft music from the calliope... and i hear an old man saying, "by the hair of my thumb, something wicked this way comes".... and then I join in a chorus with the guys on the Orca singing, "show me the way to go home.... I'm tired and I wanna go to bed"..... still the yote comes, more quickly than ever..... I rechamber and fire.... nothing.... he's only 20 or so yards away and I frantically reach for my .357... steadying my aim i pull the trigger and I hear the shot but all I see is Wile E. Coyote standing to the side holding a sign that says "BOOM!"... the yote looks at the sign and starts to laugh all the while that bullet is flying at him with the speed of a moth.... it strikes the yote in a beautiful lung shot but falls to the ground and sinks into the marshmallowy softness.... curiously I think to myself, "I wonder what that would taste like?".... The yote just looks at me and begins to softly cry and sings, "feelings... nothing more than feelings..." just then a pack of yotes appear and begin singing "Love will keep us together" (by the Captain and Tenille). John Lennon passes by riding on a sloth and says, "I am the walrus." Benny Hill and the old bald man show up and we have shepherd's pie and homemade pomegranate ice cream. after my last bite I look up and see that everything is just pure and white...

it's usually at this point that I wake up and realize that some drinks just shouldn't be mixed and drunk just before going to bed!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

AW...I think you should give up that drinking, period. Dreams like that I thought only Stephen King dreamed up.

Bit of advice...on your next hunting dream trip, take a 300 Ultra mag.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't you mean a 300 Acme mag. He is after all up against Wile E.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ah yes perhaps that would be better. That or he could invite us to come along !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thats funny Don---I love Road Runner Coyote toons.









AW---You should see someone about that/lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep AW I agree with Cat even if you are making that up it's a little odd. Especially the Benny Hill stuff, I was thinking maybe you have a thing for the old bald guy??


----------



## AWMiller (Jul 22, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yep AW I agree with Cat even if you are making that up it's a little odd. Especially the Benny Hill stuff, I was thinking maybe you have a thing for the old bald guy??


Only when he got slapped... you know he had that look of "I'm about to unload on this comedian!!" (hahahaha)


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

HA!! HA!! This the Best Christmas Post I've been on for a while!!!!!!

Maybe One More Rum & Eggnog?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Dreams have a lot to do with if you reach deep sleep or not. I have a CPAP I sleep wearing and I dream. If I do not wear the machine I do not reach deep sleep and will not dream. Many people that do not dream suffer from chronic fatigue. ET


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> Dreams have a lot to do with if you reach deep sleep or not. I have a CPAP I sleep wearing and I dream. If I do not wear the machine I do not reach deep sleep and will not dream. Many people that do not dream suffer from chronic fatigue. ET


Sounds like we may have few guys that fit into this catagory !!!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

If you have this problem please get a sleep study done. I did some real damage to my heart not knowing that I had severe sleep apnea. ET


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok you guys that do not remember dreaming...I was not aware of this. Ed has a point and life here is short enough.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow...... I think I mistakenly entered the Twilight Zone! I did have a dream the other night that Cosmo Kramer (Seinfeld) was my UPS man and was convinced that tornadoes are a government conspiracy.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Wow...... I think I mistakenly entered the Twilight Zone! I did have a dream the other night that Cosmo Kramer (Seinfeld) was my UPS man and was convinced that tornadoes are a government conspiracy.


They're Not?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

wilded said:


> They're Not?


Kramer was/is right....

It is O bombas way of creating new construction jobs in the midwest !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Wow...... I think I mistakenly entered the Twilight Zone! I did have a dream the other night that Cosmo Kramer (Seinfeld) was my UPS man and was convinced that tornadoes are a government conspiracy.


Gittty up!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Twas the week before Christmas and all through space we did travel. Buzz Light Year would be proud to ride on our sliegh to infinity and beyond!!!!! Who said we lose the ability to dream when we age? Bar-d , KRAMER---that might explain why Cat has not recieved his summer sausage yet.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I ate half a stick of Jalepeno in the truck while I was supposed to be deer hunting yesterday. Out in the woods with summer sausage, rat cheese and a red ale. Life is good. ET


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Ed stop you're making me hungry!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

That summer sausage is gooder'n snuff.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish I had a deer to take him to make me some more.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I wish I had a deer to take him to make me some more.


Are you Dreamin!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nope !!.... I tasted it.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good convo guys. I thought about telling you all some of my dreams, but you don't get paid enough for that and you might run me off if I did. hahaha

Actually, as of last night we had only bought our girls 1 gift each for Christmas. We're minimalists around here, and rarely ever buy gifts for each other, and the kids get very little because we've taught them that life is not about having - it's about doing. Yadda yaddda..... anyway.... last night I had this dream that it was Christmas day and the girls had opened up their one gift each and they looked so sad that I was literally rocked from the bed, and within an hour found myself at walmart with a cart full of junk. Something about a little girls face... it can absolutely destroy me.

I'm not only a crummy father, but i'm also terrible at dealing with these dreams.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

X2 on that one Don.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I used to dream a lot and I would even dream in mini serise several nights in a row but I don't do that know, the fee for admision go to be too high and I hardly dream now. Sometimes I miss it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris, I certainly hope you were joking about the crummy father stuff, it sounds to n=me as though you and your wife have a pretty good handle on parenthood. My only advice is that no matter what you should buy your wife a Christmas gift always always always, it doesn't have to be pricey it just has to be for her. And NOT a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I got good advice from a bitter woman one time about gifts for my wife. She said don't get her anything with a cord attached. (this would include a vacuum)


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I got mine a skinning knife once. I started having bad dreams( BOBBIT STYLE). Decided she would like earings better. Got me a knife and started sleeping better. Na in all seriousness Chris from the places you taken them and the experiences they getting those moments will last them throughtout theirs lives far longer than a doll house or a skinning knife. LIke the time you took them out in the desert and got the truck stuck and when the chupakara was just outside the truck. NOW those are the things memories are made of. But they are kids and will not realize this to later in life so that doll house with the treestand in the window or camo dressed Barbie or that compound bow with rubber tips and just maybe a pink hand call with a date and name would be important.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't know why they would have sad faces opening up their PT membership gifts, Jeez you know how precious that is. This post is great, have had some great laughs reading the replies but realizing so many of them are true and have had similar exp's, BigD-- got you on the skinning knife, 6 years ago our first Christmas together I got her a new chainsaw, you know how much noise that thing makes in a Dream?

You guys and gals keep up the fine replies!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I'm not only a crummy father, but i'm also terrible at dealing with these dreams.


I don't believe that for a minute. I have been a dad a long time and know a little about parenting. You may be lots of things but a crummy dad is not one of them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Chris...I did just read your post which was posted as I was writing mine. Crummy dad, no you are far from that. You take and spend time with your children. I seem to recall you saving them. I seem to recall you taking them on adventures that other kids do not even get to think about. Sure there is fantisy but real life adventures are important in building character and you are giving your girls that and more.

Society/the world has made life here in the states about keeping up with jones. Stuff is stuff and too much stuff does not make us richer but actually poorer.

We are Millers and we mill grain, and mold children.

As for you dreams...try what I said.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those cuties have old dad wrapped around their finger already.lol:clapclap:

Keep do'in what your do'in Chris---sounds like your a great dad.


----------

